# How you fnd work at home jobs



## 18964 (Jun 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how you found a real work at home job that you didn't have to pay any money for? I have been looking for a long time and I cannot find anything. I don't want to own my own business I just want to do real legit work from home. Thanks!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Me too. This is something I would like to do also due to IBS and other issues.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Network, network, network.My wife worked for an agency that was looking for a conference organizer. It provided a ton of well paid work for me over a 6 month period. Most bookkeeping functions can be done from home, with just occassional calls on clients. (I am sure there are other office related services that can be outsourced, as well. I could easily have done 90% of my accounts receivable job from home. Credit collection work is all done on the phone, as are many cold calling sales jobs.)Assess your skills, list where they can be used, prepare some 1 page resumes, and start making calls. If you are prepared to work from home in a contract relationship, you can save your "employer" some money in vacation allowances, unemployment and retirement payments, and pregnancy leaves. All of which should make you more attractive in any market. Good luck.Mark


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I do daycare for my neighbor who is a teacher and has 3 young children. 6,5, and 2 years old. One goes to school now. But I never thought I could do it either. But God has been with me and I have gotten up each morning and gotten there and managed to keep myself together until the oldest gets to school. Then we can relax alittle and the other two watch a show or two and I can use the toilet when necessary, but......................the people I work for have been my neighbors for years and they know I"m not completely well but they would rather have someone they can trust and know with their kids than someone who is in perfect health but is a stranger. they pay me well and I have summers off since she is a teacher. Pray about it!!!!!Its difficult to go out in the real world and get a job with IBS-D. Good luck


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

I feel truly blessed. I have been working at home for over 15 years as a medical transcriptionist. I think God definitely helped me land this opportunity as it happened before my IBS really took a turn for the worse. I started as a receptionist in a medical transcription company and had to re-type reports with too many errors (right in 1987 when they were still using typewriters). I saw a lot of work-at-home moms doing this and I knew it would be a good opportunity for me. I tried to absorb as much as I could at work and took only a medical terminology class. They let me start trying reports, easy stuff, and I did pretty good. Four years later when I was pregnant with my first child, I had enough experience to work at home. We had our own computer. I did have to buy the books. The company provided the telestaffing unit (where the reports come through) and at first paid my phone bill (they don't any more, grrr...).We're not rich but it sure helps pay the bills. I work around appointments and school meetings. I can be there to put my kids on the bus and take them off. I can be 6 feet from my bathroom! I get paid by the line, 6 and 3/4 cents per line. I don't type very fast so I only make about 14 to 16 dollars an hour (before taxes) but it's better than minimum wage and I can work in my jammies if I wanted to. I wish everyone had this opportunity, especially everyone with IBS who like me, feels so much better sticking close to home.Karen


----------



## 20966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I work as a merchandiser, I started because I just never knew when was going to be a good day.What is a merchandiser? Well, I always explain to people that ask-have you ever been in a store & asked a person putting up coupons or advertisements, or just fixing thiongs on shelves, putting up displays etc where something is, & they reply 'I don't work here'.That's me, someone who doesn't work there.







It allows you the freedom of choosing when to work, bad day--you don't worry about missing work. Generally you have a month to complete assignments.The pay ranges from $10 an hour to $20, depending on the job, the company, & where in the country you live.Please feel free to email me if you need leads, links, or any info at all.Suzi


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome Suzi,It is great when you can find work that will "agree" with your IBS.Right now, I am the housekeeper for my son and his family. It is hard work, but I can chose my own hours. I do best early in the day before I eat, so I go over work for a few hours in the morning twice a week and then come home to eat my first meal of the day. I also have to have a job where I can take my husband along since he can't be left alone for long.I wish I could find some sort of other work to do at home. I have done some mending/sewing for other residents in our senior apartment complex and I also will feed pets while the residents are not home. The extra work doesn't pay much, but I can work around my bathroom breaks, so it helps. It is hard these days to depend on just my husband's Social Security and his pension.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a medical billing business. I have clients that I design specific service plans with and do everything from home.My daughter is a clothing designer and she has her own business from home selling her products online through ebay.Many of my clients in the medical field say that they are looking for someone to work as an answering service for them. It would be easy to start up at home. You would need a seperate line for each doctor and be available at night to take calls. Most of us can,t sleep at night anyway. It takes no special skill either. You ask your client what they want being told to their patients when they call in and do that.


----------



## 20966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome--There is a website, http://www.wahm.com/it is specifically for LEGITIMATE work at home jobs,they also tell you which are the scams to keep away from. I know quite a few people who have gotten various leads/jobs from there. Mostly because they had babies & wanted to stay at home. But we are in the same boat, except for so many of us it's not *want* it's *need*. There are days I sit there & say, this is what I got a degree for? But then I realize things could always be worse. I think for me the biggest problem is all my friends climbing that corporate ladder & looking at me as if I am wasting my talent. Of course they don't live in fear of not getting to the toilet in time, something that unless you've been there you just can't comprehend.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

That is a great site, thank you


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Great thread !! I too would love this but I find that the more I am at home avoiding the world, I am worse. The more I stay at home, the more I fear going anywhere. I just started working full-time again and I still have my bad days but not as many as before when I had more days off. Not to say that people who work at home are avoiding the world...I don't mean that in anyway. I know many of us can't function working outside of the home and suffer tremendously financially because of it. I am just talking about me personally. It would be much easier and less embarassing to work at home for me but I do tend to get worse.


----------



## embalmergirl2008 (Oct 14, 2010)

Numbbuns said:


> I feel truly blessed. I have been working at home for over 15 years as a medical transcriptionist. I think God definitely helped me land this opportunity as it happened before my IBS really took a turn for the worse. I started as a receptionist in a medical transcription company and had to re-type reports with too many errors (right in 1987 when they were still using typewriters). I saw a lot of work-at-home moms doing this and I knew it would be a good opportunity for me. I tried to absorb as much as I could at work and took only a medical terminology class. They let me start trying reports, easy stuff, and I did pretty good. Four years later when I was pregnant with my first child, I had enough experience to work at home. We had our own computer. I did have to buy the books. The company provided the telestaffing unit (where the reports come through) and at first paid my phone bill (they don't any more, grrr...).We're not rich but it sure helps pay the bills. I work around appointments and school meetings. I can be there to put my kids on the bus and take them off. I can be 6 feet from my bathroom! I get paid by the line, 6 and 3/4 cents per line. I don't type very fast so I only make about 14 to 16 dollars an hour (before taxes) but it's better than minimum wage and I can work in my jammies if I wanted to. I wish everyone had this opportunity, especially everyone with IBS who like me, feels so much better sticking close to home.Karen


Karen, I am in school now for Medical Billing and Coding. Do you know of any jobs that would allow me to work while still in school? I have all the CPT and ICD-9 books I need. Just thought you might be able to help with your experience.Michelle


----------

